# Anyone try hypnosis to cure SA?



## Tfit84 (Feb 12, 2015)

I heard this has a high success rate, anyone try it?


----------



## Joey315 (Dec 18, 2014)

I was interested in looking into it but didn't see anything about hypnosis for SA. I thought it was just for quitting smoking and other smaller things.


----------



## mm1 (Feb 17, 2015)

I've been having hypnosis sessions since the end of 2014. In the beggining, I couldnt even enter in a deep trance state because of stress and anxiety. But I left the office feeling good.

After some sessions, I was entering deeper and deeper in the trance state. The last session was last week. I left feeling so good that I forhot to schedule the next one.

But, unfortunately, the next day after this hypnosis I had an anxiety attack. And had other ones some days after. 

I used to have attacks before /during some specific situations, but I've been almost all day in bed and not eating well for the last days.

I got desperate because my anxiety had never reached levels like this. So I decided to go to a psychiatrist yesterday. She prescribed me some meds, and when I told her I was having hypnosis sessions, she said she has never seen someone overcoming severe social anxiety through hypnosis, only through meds and CBT (cognitive behavioral therapy)

I personally believe that if you have some low self esteem or even a mild anxiety, hypnosis might work for you. If it's a more severe anxiety, I think meds and cbt are better. 

What I'll do: meds and CBT to overcome my SA. Then, when I get rid of the meds and finish CBT, I wanna go to a psychologist/hypnosis session every 15 days and acupunture every 15 days, alternating between both, cuz once you severe anxiety, you're more prone to having it again, so these therapies might help mantaining your anxiety and stress levels low.

I hope I have helped you out!


----------



## nervousbat (Nov 16, 2014)

Tfit84 said:


> I heard this has a high success rate, anyone try it?


I tried hypnosis but it didn't work because I kept worrying the whole time that it wouldn't work. -.-


----------



## TheHaxanCloak (Jul 26, 2014)

Smoking isn't a "small thing." It's a very horrible addiction, and most people suffer from addiction habits their whole life.

My dad got hypnosis and was able to stop smoking for 15 years. He recently started again, sadly. 

My therapist and I are heading towards the hypnosis route in a couple of months. Like she explained, it's *you* that are responsible for the actual hypnosis, not some crazy guy with mystical powers. Hypnosis and subliminal messaging can be powerful, but it's all entirely on what type of attitude you have. Just like CBT, this wont work on a lot of people because if you don't *believe*, then it won't happen.

Unfortunately, most people that have SA are severely depressed, and their whole outlook on life is skewed towards being cynical, hateful, and negative. These people will have a hard time being candidates for hypnosis, or really any known steps for overcoming SA. The 1st thing they have to do is tackle their depression, and learn to start loving life, and being active, and engaging with people and having healthy hobbies and habits. 

There's this subliminal messaging program that cost like $500 that I "acquired", and what you do is listen to a sound file for 8 hours as you sleep, every night. For 6 months. It's 6 files, and each file lasts 1 month. Each phase does something different. Once I'm in the 3rd phase, most people start experiencing irritability, and lashing out out people. This is a good sign that it's working; this is the phase where you stop being a pushover and start asserting yourself. Lots of people notice that they stop putting up with peoples crap during this phase, and express their opinions more freely.

I am a believer in subliminal messaging, because I've seen it slowly changing me, and that's why I have faith in hypnosis,too. 
Subliminal messaging is a passive experience and requires no effort; your brain subconsciously does all the work for you. All you have to do is hit the "play" button then fall asleep. There's programs that use frequencies that you can't hear, so you wont even know you have the file playing in the background.

Hypnosis is costly, but there is hypnotherapy programs you can do at home. Remember, hypnosis is done by *you*, so you don't have to go out and pay a bunch of money for someone to help you do it. You can learn it at home. But I'd start with subliminal messaging first. And if you're a guy, I'd start with a subliminal messaging program that is geared specifically for men.

As far as I'm concerned, CBT is a form of hypnosis, and that's why it works. Painstakingly slow, and likely will be something you have to keep up with all your life, but it works.


----------



## AnthonyC (Jun 17, 2012)

The only success story about sas and anxiety and phobias is some one that 
goes to therapy and take on there fears and phobia and go out talking
to people cause the more you talk to someone the better and more comfy
you are with people.
To me that is very very scary but true.I am one hoping to just get a cure and be cured the next day but i don't think there is something like that yet.
Good luck hope hypnosis work


----------



## jever (Jun 16, 2013)

well try it out for yourself, for free in the comfort of your own home 






before judging, keep this in mind:
1. look at the views, positive likes of the video and the many comments thanking the guy for creating this.
2. EVERYTHING in life is like a muscle, you gotta keep at it for a while before it Works. Don't quit, it is only 20 min. a day. For free = nothing to lose.
3. turn off music, tv and your phone when doing this. Sit up relaxed and do Deep, slow breathing.
4. no book, therapy form or whatever is the cure/source of "unlimited happiness" as many people thinks. This cannot "cure" you, but it could maybe better you. 
5. if this doesnt suits you, search on youtube for another one. Maybe on your own language if English isn't it. 
Enjoy, let me know if it worked in any way


----------

